# Where can I find an unused 226 non railed for sale?



## s96825 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, I am a proud owner of a glock 19 who is looking to own a 226 9mm with NO rail. All the new sigs out there have that rail. 

Anyone know of any place that is still selling unused 226's (9mm) without the rail?


----------



## s96825 (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay, I talked to many shops and no one knew where I could find one, but one nearby shop is a SIG distributer that orders direct from the factory. They told me that although most of the new ones have that rail, they could order one without it from Sig themselves.

Bottom line:

Even though it's not in the SIG catalog, a qualified dealer can order a non railed version of the P226. Hope this helps anyone else who may be looking for a similar gun


----------

